# When did your dogs ears stand up solidly?



## Rangers_mom

Just curious

Rangers ears were up solidly by about 10 weeks. He is my first GSD so I had no idea when his ears would stand up. Furthermore, I really didn't care if they ever stood up because I was raising him for someone else (seeing eye). I had no idea that sometimes they didn't stand up for quite some time. I guess it is kind of ironic that we didn't care and still Ranger's ears were solidly up at 10 weeks.


----------



## trcy

Riley's was at 5 to 6 months. He had very sturdy ears.

Kaleb, I don't know. They were up when we got him. He was 3 months old.


----------



## dogfaeries

I think Carly and Sage's were up for good at about 11-12 weeks. Russell still had one going up and down until 7 months.


----------



## MiaMoo

Mia's weren't both up permanently until 11 months.


----------



## Phantom

I think 9-10 weeks. I can't really remember the exact time.


----------



## Wolfgeist

11 weeks.


----------



## Rangers_mom

Phantom said:


> I think 9-10 weeks. I can't really remember the exact time.


I could not remember either but I had pictures on my iphone and they were dated so I could take a look back and see when they were standing. I had thought it was pretty early but I didn't realize that it was around 10 weeks. I know that The Seeing Eye brings the pups to their puppy raisers at 7 weeks and one of the other puppy raisers told me that sometimes the ears are already up when you get them. I don't remember any of the pups in our puppy club having goofy ears and I saw at least 15 GSD pups in the year that we were associated with the seeing eye.


----------



## Rangers_mom

Thanks to all for responding. It is interesting to see how much variance there is in the timing for the ears standing up. There didn't seem to be much variance in our Seeing Eye puppy club, but I am not sure how much variety there was i the genetic pool. I assume that they were careful not to inbreed but still the genetic pool couldn't have been that big.


----------



## kirsten

Riley's have been up since I got her at 10 weeks. 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rangers_mom

Awe, what an adorable picture. How old is she now?


----------



## KimberRG

waiting on Kimber's to go up for good right now at 9 weeks. They were up at 8 weeks but drooped again a few days ago


----------



## doggiedad

my last GSD ears stood up at 6 months old. the GSD i have now
ears stood up at 5 months. both dogs ears did the dance untill
they stood up permanently, "one ear up, one ear down both ears
all around".


----------



## Mikelia

Eli's ears finally went up at 5 months and stayed up after that. They are nice strong ears that don't tip when he runs although I was worried - his ears were so big and they were so slow to go up (or soI thought). 
My last male was a year old before his finally went up. The one ear was up at 6 months, the other took much longer but finally did go up. It always tipped when he ran though.


----------



## MichaelE

Lisl's were all the way up at 5 months and stayed up.


----------



## kirsten

Rangers_mom said:


> Awe, what an adorable picture. How old is she now?


She is 7 months old now. They grow up so fast. 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shade

Delgado's were up when I visited the litter at 7 weeks and they were up when I picked him up at 9 weeks and never went down. I felt a little cheated I never got to experience the fun ear stages lol


----------



## JakodaCD OA

I've never had a dog go past 12 weeks of age without their ears up..They all have gone up and never dropped even when teething..


----------



## Chantald

I never got to see the ear dance either, Thor's ears were up when we brought him home at 9 weeks.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bane Vom Vox

kirsten said:


> She is 7 months old now. They grow up so fast.
> 
> View attachment 127553
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Wow our dogs are twins !










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bane Vom Vox

My dog Bane's ears are still doing the ear dance he's almost 7 months. They were up and then back down then up again then one down ......


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BellaLuna

Gatticus was 9 weeks..

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy


----------



## kirsten

Bane Vom Vox said:


> Wow our dogs are twins !
> 
> View attachment 133697
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Wow, yes they do look like twins! Your guy is sooo handsome. <3


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HarleyTheGSD

I took Harley home at 4 months, ears erect, and not once did they ever flop down or feel "soft". Varick, on the other hand, had floppy ears until he turned 8 months. Luckily, they are now both erect.


----------



## VomBlack

Odin's ears were up by 9 weeks and stayed that way. Shade was about 4 months old when I got her so they were up without issue by then, if I remember pictures correctly hers were up by 10 weeks? I got lucky and didn't have to worry much about ears.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bane Vom Vox

kirsten said:


> Wow, yes they do look like twins! Your guy is sooo handsome. <3
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you ! Your female is very pretty


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bane Vom Vox

My dog Bane, 7 months, left ear has a solid base but has a crease in it. His ear Is up most of the time. Today, after some research I put in a breathe right strip.... Just for a little help. And it's been up ever since.... Just a tip for anyone on the same boat as us




























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Crocky

Silas ears started standing fully just this last week at 13 weeks. The left ear came up about a week before the right. Right now they are in a tepee state of mind though....LOL. But feel pretty solid. He is just now getting into the teething stage so we shall see if they stand during that.


----------



## yellowrv

Mika's right ear finally popped up last week. She is 14 weeks.


----------



## Vagus

Baron's ears finally stood up straight at 5months (to the day!). They were all over the place before that. I ran to quickly snap a pic when I saw his ears were standing all pretty

Before: One of the many positions his ears displayed









After: Just a few days later


----------



## bill

Stall 4 months looked like baron.color changed . Now 9 Mon.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Baillif

Not up till 4.5 months or so after he was done teething. He has huge huge ears though.


----------



## MrsFergione

10-11 weeks


----------



## Piper'sgrl

My girls ears were up before I brought her home 2 days shy of 12 weeks. But my fiancée's male Zeus his ears did floppy stages until about 5.6 months old and then stayed up from 6 months on.


----------



## gmanshepherd

my gsd ears got up hen he was young, then got down on teething, then never got back up. lol


----------



## LaRen616

Sin's ears were up permanently at 12 or 13 weeks old.


----------



## Msmaria

Dex was 10 -11 weeks. I so love looking at all the floppy ear pictures. I wish ours would have lasted a tiny bit longer


----------



## 0pusX

My Shelby has the dancing ears, and she is 10 months....


----------



## mandiah89

Diesels stood up at 10 weeks and Pennys stood at 12


----------



## Silverhorse

*yesterday!!!*

Armani's ears have stayed up for 2 whole days now lol. He's 14 weeks on Saturday.


----------



## shepherdmom

I had two boy from the same litter. Buddy always held one ear floopy. When his brother passed away at 9 he started holding it straight. :crazy: Its the wierdest thing... Everyone who knew him before comments on it. He had a hematoma when he was just young so it is still kinked over but he holds it up a lot straighter now. 

Then: 










Now:


----------



## GoSailGo

Sort of up at 12 weeks but one flopped over a bit on to his head until about 10 months. I was beginning to think they would never be straight!


----------



## scarmack

Gunners stood up about 2 weeks ago, so roughly 5 months here. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jalyn413

My puppy had one ear go up at 3 months old, the other one did not permanently go up until 4 months old


----------



## MiaMoo

Not until 11 months, actually.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cetan

Faelan's went up at 9 weeks and never went back down (and I missed it because I was moving!). They went spread-eagle to teepee once.

November 25, 2011









December 7, 2011









December 13, 2011









Around January they straightened out and never changed.


----------



## Eiros

At almost 8 months, Warden has one ear that flops still when he's tired. I feel like it's getting better but who knows!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bri08

10 weeks









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

